# forum feedback



## inib

Siendo ya "veterana" parece mentira que no haya sabido exactamente a dónde dirigir esto. Para no incordiar, intentaré ser breve, y si alguien lo redirige al sitio correcto, se lo agradeceré.
Hace tiempo que no recibo avisos por email cuando ha habido respuestas a los hilos en los que he participado. ¿Solo me pasa a mi?
Aceptaría respuestas por medio de mensaje privado, puesto que sospecho que éste no es el sitio adecuado para dejar este post, y puede que no dure mucho.
Muchas gracias, amigos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¿Has probado a comprobar si tienes el "recibir email" marcado en tu panel de control?


----------



## Agró

Ha empezado a ocurrirme eso hace pocas semanas, y muy esporádicamente, y sin ningún patrón. A veces pasa, a veces, no; ahora sí, y al rato no. No puede ser que la casilla esté sin marcar porque entonces no llegaría ninguno... Raro, raro, raro.


----------



## inib

Valeria Mesalina said:


> ¿Has probado a comprobar si tienes el "recibir email" marcado en tu panel de control?


 Gracias VM. Nunca había tocado mi panel de control (no sabía ni que existía), pero sí me sigue marcando "recibir notificaciones instantáneas", o algo así, y  lo he reconfirmado. Ya os contaré. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## mkellogg

Hola inib,

Casi siempre es un resultado de un filtro de SPAM.  Primero es mejor mirar en el fichero de SPAM.  Si no lo encuentras los mensajes allí, intentas cambiar tu correo a otro, a ver si funciona mejor.

Mike


----------



## inib

mkellogg said:


> Hola inib,
> 
> Casi siempre es un resultado de un filtro de SPAM. Primero es mejor mirar en el fichero de SPAM. Si no lo encuentras los mensajes allí, intentas cambiar tu correo a otro, a ver si funciona mejor.
> 
> Mike


 Muy agradecida Mike. Entiendo muy poco de estas cosas. Puedes indicarme por dónde empezar?


----------



## Rayines

inib said:


> Muy agradecida Mike. Entiendo muy poco de estas cosas. Puedes indicarme por dónde empezar?


Hola: Creo que a lo que se refiere Mike es a que te fijes si los mails de WR no fueron a parar al sector de Spams de tu correo (generalmente hay un "rubro", una "carpeta" a donde van a parar mails cuando las direcciones de los mismos no están "autorizadas" por el servidor de ese correo -lo cual es bastante extraño que suceda hoy día). Creo que lo que te sugiere Mike , si no, es que si tenés más de un correo, selecciones otro para que te sean enviados los mensajes de WR, a ver si se soluciona el problema (desde ya, siempre que lo tengas bien configurado en tus opciones del foro).
Por lo menos eso entendí...


----------



## elmg

Hola, para ayudar: a veces el sitio donde el mail envía el Spam se llama "Correo no deseado".


----------



## inib

Gracias a todos. No hay nada en el "correo no deseado". Eso ya lo había comprobado.
Solo accedo a vuestros amables mensajes consultando  constantemente "My threads/Mis hilos".


----------



## inib

¡Aquí estoy otra vez dando la lata! Está mas que comprobado que en mis preferencias y opciones de WR sigue marcando "notificación instantánea". En mi cuenta de email, había marcado el remitente como seguro. 
Solo se me ocurre que quizás lo podría solucionar si guardara la dirección de WordReference Forums entre "mis contactos". Desafortunadamente, tengo la costumbre de borrar los mensajes contestados o leídos, y por eso no puedo encontrar esa dirección en mi bandeja de entrada. Si alguien me pudiera enviar la dirección de remitente  cuando reciba un aviso por email procedente de WR, la podré guardar.
Si no, definitivamente, tendré que probar lo de abrir otra cuenta diferente. ¡Qué rollo!
Muchas gracias por vuestra paciencia y consejos.


----------



## Rayines

inib said:


> ¡Aquí estoy otra vez dando la lata! Está mas que comprobado que en mis preferencias y opciones de WR sigue marcando "notificación instantánea". En mi cuenta de email, había marcado el remitente como seguro.
> Solo se me ocurre que quizás lo podría solucionar si guardara la dirección de WordReference Forums entre "mis contactos". Desafortunadamente, tengo la costumbre de borrar los mensajes contestados o leídos, y por eso no puedo encontrar esa dirección en mi bandeja de entrada. Si alguien me pudiera enviar la dirección de remitente  cuando reciba un aviso por email procedente de WR, la podré guardar.
> Si no, definitivamente, tendré que probar lo de abrir otra cuenta diferente. ¡Qué rollo!
> Muchas gracias por vuestra paciencia y consejos.


Aparentemente, es esta: forum07@wordreference.com


----------



## inib

Gracias, Rayines. Ya os contaré si funciona.


----------



## inib

Guardar el email de WR entre "favoritos" o "contactos" no me ha servido de nada.Así que no me queda más remedio que abrir una cuenta nueva.
Nos hablaremos pronto, pero ya con el nuevo "nick""
Muchos recuerdos y abrazos a los que me conocéis como INIB, y que tantos buenos consejos me habéis dado. Ciao, de momento.


----------



## Rayines

inib said:


> Guardar el email de WR entre "favoritos" o "contactos" no me ha servido de nada.Así que no me queda más remedio que abrir una cuenta nueva.
> Nos hablaremos pronto, pero ya con el nuevo "nick""
> Muchos recuerdos y abrazos a los que me conocéis como INIB, y que tantos buenos consejos me habéis dado. Ciao, de momento.


Bueno, te despedimos, y que estrenes con éxito tu nueva personalidad .


----------



## inib

Surprise, surprise!
I nagged you all for help and never got round to following the most practical advice (ie:changing my email account, because I'm very lazy about this type of things), but I'm pleased to let you know, that after about four months of not receiving automatic notifications, as from just over a week ago, they have started appearing again, and regularly.
This is just to let you know that I am grateful, even if my response has been slow.


----------

